# What Vacuum Does Everyone use



## spud-u-like

As the title says I'm wondering what vacuum everyone uses to clean the interior of their cars. I currently use my parents dyson which is used for the house and it doesn't do the job. I can't get into the nooks and cranny's and always takes me ages to clean the inside with it

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pittsy

Got an old dyson which became redundant for household duties, brought a car kit for about 15 sheets from the bay and its got all the attachments you could need:thumb:


----------



## JB052

Henry, with a few extra attachments.


----------



## rhopkins

I'm currently looking for a good vac and I really like this one, just trying to find a deal or play the waiting game on the Nilfisk outlet. These look handy for the blowing function.


----------



## Sleper

I use a 6hp shopvac with a reduction hose for max suction. Works great for me


----------



## spud-u-like

Thanks, what did you search for to find the attachments for both the dyson and henry?


----------



## Rustysheriff360

What about this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOR-HOOVER-VACUUM-CLEANER-MINI-ATTACHMENT-TOOL-KIT-CAR-COMPUTER-/131522353812?hash=item1e9f57da94:g:H40AAOSwstxVZJoc?


----------



## Pittsy

spud-u-like said:


> Thanks, what did you search for to find the attachments for both the dyson and henry?


Dyson car kit, then just choose right one for the model:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Screwfix titan, great bit of kit

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## spud-u-like

Thanks everyone gives me a bit to look at. does the titan come with accessories that can be used for the car or would I need to find extras?


----------



## Hereisphilly

spud-u-like said:


> Thanks everyone gives me a bit to look at. does the titan come with accessories that can be used for the car or would I need to find extras?


The 16l one comes with a crevice nozzle, 2 extension tubes and a flat floor nozzle

Tbh the crevice and an open end is all I use in the car, vacuum in one hand, brush in the other if needed

Does wet/dry to which is good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorselea

I bought a George extractor from ebay for my titan. Does the job well


----------



## spud-u-like

sounds like a good piece of kit like you said looked at them and not badly priced either compared to henry for example who is over a £100


----------



## Liam85

Gorselea said:


> I bought a George extractor from ebay for my titan. Does the job well


Have you got a link? I couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Gorselea

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/NUMA...0068&clkid=4844438790695517102&_qi=RTM2063723 should be it:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Like hereisphilly says' Titan from screwfix, very good, I blame philly for me buying one


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soul boy 68 said:


> Like hearisphilli says' Titan from screwfix, very good, I blame phili for me buying one


Good lad! Haha great bits of kit aren't they!

Cheers 
Phil

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM

George (does wet and dry and is terrific. Had mine 3 years and its never put a foot wrong :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

I have the Titan too, awesome! ha


----------



## Rayaan

Gorselea said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/NUMA...0068&clkid=4844438790695517102&_qi=RTM2063723 should be it:thumb:


So you managed to make a wet vac into an extractor? How did you do that!


----------



## Gorselea

Rayaan said:


> So you managed to make a wet vac into an extractor? How did you do that!


No spray trigger. Just the nozzle. Sucks up a lot better than the standard titan attachment and is a better size for car seats.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

again another vote for the titan from screwfix :thumb:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516


----------



## fozzy

Nilfisk wet and dry. Always used a Charles but been blown away (literally) with the nilfisk, it's great for blowing water out of the shuts and wheels


----------



## ZAF14

vax 6131T plus the car kit wet dry everything i need & there on offer at moment at most places got mine on amazon prime £80 ordered on a Friday for sat delivery brilliant bit of kit!!!


----------



## Rayaan

Gorselea said:


> No spray trigger. Just the nozzle. Sucks up a lot better than the standard titan attachment and is a better size for car seats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ah ok! I'll have to get hold of one for thr carpets I think


----------



## footfistart

I use our household Dyson dc39 with the car kit.


----------



## phillipnoke

henry


----------



## steelghost

£60 "Einhell" special from Argos. Can be used for wet work as well


----------



## TonyHill

The Numatic George....its the only vac you'll ever need!!


----------



## Forsh

I use an old 'bagless' Aldi one my mum-in-law was throwing out because the suction was crap.
I removed all the blocked 'filters' and it could probably suck a golf ball through a yard of hosepipe now
I always use it on the driveway so no need for all the filters


----------



## Natalie

Forsh said:


> I always use it on the driveway


Now that is OCD 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willg

Karcher Refurbished MV2 Multi Purpose Vacuum

Only £29.99 from there outlet shop!!

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5189


----------



## Forsh

Natalie said:


> Now that is OCD


:lol::doublesho:lol:


----------



## G6rrf

is there a measurement of what has the best suction?? like i guess the motor size might have something to do with power but no websites seem to have a measure of how well they perform?


----------



## Forsh

Lidi have a flexible attachment on a special this week, looks useful regardless of which one you go for...

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=33124


----------



## packard

Purchased a new Henry for the garage - normal Henry attachments and couple of extras.

Have a dyson handheld inside home, which is used for mid weeks tidy ups.

Separate machine for inside the home..


Sorry greedy having three !

Oh and a vax upright (wet wash
So make that four !


----------



## ace2000

I have the Karcher Puzzi for wet jobs and for vacuuming I use a Henry mostly because of all the different types of attachments you can get for it for all the nooks and crannies


----------



## Hufty

fozzy said:


> Nilfisk wet and dry. Always used a Charles but been blown away (literally) with the nilfisk, it's great for blowing water out of the shuts and wheels


Which model Mr Bear ?


----------



## Chris H1

I have just bought a Shop Vac Micro 16 which ticked all the boxes for me.


----------



## tyson1989

Titan wet vac out of screwfix.
Had it a year now and cant fault it, plus it has a blower function as well


----------



## possul

The titan from screwfix 29.99 or is there another model?


----------



## Chris H1

Yes its the £29.99 Titan TTB3500VAC 1300W everyone is talking about. Not many tools with it but for the price.....I didnt have the time to mess about getting the extra tools I wanted (Screwfix were messing me about taking their time refunding another item too) so bought a Shop Vac Micro 16 instead which came with everything I needed all be it more expensive...swings & roundabouts I suppose


----------



## HubertK

Hetty 😡


----------



## Natalie

HubertK said:


> Hetty 😡


Nowt up with Hetty

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exodus

Can anyone recommend a portable one? I have one which plugs into the 12V but it's garbage, can barely suck up a leaf. Have a decent vac to use in the house but not really feasible to use it out on the car.


----------



## Mcpx

I had hoped to scoop up a bargain from the Nilfisk outlet site but they only have stock once in a blue moon so decided to go for one of THESE instead. Very similar machine to the popular Titan but has a power tool take off which will be useful for me.


----------



## Roody262

The Karcher one that they've got on their outlet site at the moment, use mine for the car and work (plumbing and building)


----------



## J4KE45

Bought myself a Karcher (MV2?) and got extra attachments off fleabay. Works a treat!


----------



## Detailing

has anyone used the titan blower to dry the car?


----------



## Manxman302

Numatic Henry for the dry stuff, and a Numatic George for the wet stuff. George also doubles up as a backup for Henry too  

Reason for going for these was quality of the product, reviews, excellent availability of spares and extra attachments etc.


----------



## Pahm

Titan again from screw fix 

Had the straight end swapped for an angled end bought a narrow longer crevice tool and round brush and turbo attachment all in all £45 can't complain at all for the price 

I wouldn't mind a metro vac in time though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Detailing said:


> has anyone used the titan blower to dry the car?


I'm interested too on how effect they are for this job


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I've got a Miele S2111, getting the car kit for it (when my fiancée and I moved in with each other we both had a vacuum, her's was better so it got the household duties - you'd never normally buy a miele for your car vac!)


----------



## JordanE

just ordered a Titan on numerous recommendations.. just hope its decent


----------



## Hereisphilly

JordanE said:


> just ordered a Titan on numerous recommendations.. just hope its decent


Yeah the Titan is great, mines still going strong!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

